# PIN for E-file



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Got my tax return done and trying to e-file for the first time. It's asking me for a PIN but doesn't say how I can obtain one.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

This link may help.

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/electronic-filing-pin-request


----------



## Dipal7 (Mar 20, 2017)

*e-file process*



Alltimegreat1 said:


> Got my tax return done and trying to e-file for the first time. It's asking me for a PIN but doesn't say how I can obtain one.


Before beginning the e-file process, print your return and review your entries. 
the IRS to verify your identity, According to the IRS, e-file is the safest, fastest and easiest way to submit individual Electronic Filing PIN-Help for first-time filers and for taxpayers...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

They aren't using PINs anymore (too many problems, I guess). https://www.irs.gov/individuals/electronic-filing-pin-request



> When self-preparing your taxes and filing electronically, you must sign and validate your electronic tax return by entering your prior-year Adjusted Gross Income (AGI) or your prior- year Self-Select PIN. *Using an electronic filing PIN is no longer an option.*


Cheers,
Bev


----------

